# Used 72"-84" small mowing tractor recommendations



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Slightly out of the "farm tractor" category, but looking for a USED diesel 72" or 84" diesel mowing tractor to leave in a customers barn and cut about 6 acres of grass about every week. Will also use the 3pt with bale spear to retrieve round bales from inside low ceiling barn.

Must be diesel, 4WD (for mowing slopes and banks), hydro

DO NOT want a zero turn or a pull type finish mower

Budget $7,500

Would like traditional tractor w/ 3 point & rear PTO, but also considering front mount.

Higher hours OK since only being used 3-4 hours per week.

So far I have found:

1. JD-4200 1100 hours 72" deck 4WD hydro $7,500 good cond. Stored inside only 26HP. May get bogged down in real tall grass.

2. New Holland MC 35 72' deck, 4WD hydro, front style mower- also includes PTO broom and snowplow $6,800 avg cond I like this because mower may be easier to access blades and clean mower deck. However cant get bales from barn unless I fab-up a Farmboy UTV 3 point.

Would love an 84" mower, but rare as hens teeth.

Anyone have such a tractor for sale, or know where one is for sale?

Also, any general thoughts or opinions?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If you're considering the JD 4xxx series compact tractors, make sure you have weights or fluid in the tires.

I have a JD 4710 and it gets awfully squirrelly on hillsides. I've been on 3 wheels more times than I care to admit. That short wheelbase and light chassis make for a deadly combination.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> So far I have found:
> 
> 1. JD-4200 1100 hours 72" deck 4WD hydro $7,500 good cond. Stored inside only 26HP. May get bogged down in real tall grass.


Yep, I have a Woods ZTR with a 61" deck and a 23-24hp Kubota and it does bog down in taller grass. Wishing it had at least 30hp. Bad Boyz had a 60" or 72" ZTR with a 36HP Cat.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well after a few weeks, I have basically been talked into a diesel zero turn.

Looking at used Kubota ZD28's with 72" deck and other similar models

Somehow down the road I think I might miss the subcompact versatility, but the chances of that are overwhelmed by the speed of the zero turn.

Any brand or model recommendations appreciated


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a Kubota ZD 326 with a 60" deck, it has been a great machine. It replaced a ZD28. I would look at the 3 number model years, the 326 or 328, they have better hydraulic pumps. Some of the early 28 and 31 had a pump issue if i remember correctly.

I know a farm that mowes grass in christmas tree blocks with a 326, its been through hell and back and keeps on going. I would highly recommend a Kubota ZD series.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Picking up a used ZD331 diesel 72" deck tomorrow. They took my little BX2200 in as a trade.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice, I’ve been trying to snag a Gf1800 with 4wd for a few years to do 3 properties with. Hard to find a cheap and clean one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Nice, I've been trying to snag a Gf1800 with 4wd for a few years to do 3 properties with. Hard to find a cheap and clean one.


It is hard to find these used, cheap and clean. I probably could have found a better deal, but grass is already starting to grow here and the guy selling it is a dealer I've bought equipment from before and I trust. He fully serviced it, all fluids and filters. Replaced a bent fender. Also, he sold them new to previous owner. I'm also picking up a used Deere 1565 in about a month. Want to have 2 machines running at same time and to serve as a backup. 
I've had 2 large HOAs asking me to cut their common area lawns for years. I already bale hay off their fields and they trust me, so I guess I'm "in". 
It will give my son a perfect summer job and leave him free time to enjoy some time away from college and lacrosse.

I bet the next thing will be asking for snow plowing, too.

Quick update: I mowed my property with it the other day and cannot believe how fast it mows. The 31HP diesel just laughs at hills and tall grass


----------

